# Lake of the Woods 1/14/07



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Fishing was pretty slow again over the weekend and it was COLD, -25 at night and around -7 for the highs during the day. Saturday was horrible for fishing, only a couple fish for 3 guys. Moved the house to around 30 feet and did a little better on Sunday but still noting hot and heavy like earlier in the year. I think we need some stable weather for a few days in a row. Oh well, give it another try this weekend!


----------



## MN Duck Slayer (Sep 20, 2005)

Just got back yesterday from LOW and it was a very slow weekend. Between 4 of us we kept 18 fish in 2 days of fishing. One of us got nice 30 incher but that was the highlight of the weekend.


----------

